# what is the best snake for basic wildlife licence??



## Lillian (Nov 10, 2019)

I have no idea about the best snake for keeping for a beginner I want t know a snake that does not get too big does not have to eat mice/rodents and one a child can handle. can anyone help and also one not too expensive in victoria I thought of the children's python but the diet and too pricey.


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Nov 10, 2019)

Lillian said:


> I have no idea about the best snake for keeping for a beginner I want t know a snake that does not get too big does not have to eat mice/rodents and one a child can handle. can anyone help and also one not too expensive in victoria I thought of the children's python but the diet and too pricey.


Pythons in captivity are going to be mainly eating mice or other rodents rare occassion skinks. But tis frowned upon. If you want maybe a blue tounge skink ive heard they can be pretty docile and can go on a diet of certain grain free dog/cat foods

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



Lillian said:


> I have no idea about the best snake for keeping for a beginner I want t know a snake that does not get too big does not have to eat mice/rodents and one a child can handle. can anyone help and also one not too expensive in victoria I thought of the children's python but the diet and too pricey.


Then again also cost you should be prepared to pay quite a bit to keep a native reptile and for them to thrive otherwise maybe wait till the timea right try breeders on reptile classifeids online they sometimes have snakes for as cheap as 50 bucks but in taking care of them unbranded reptile supplies would be the way to go if your not fussed on looks

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 10, 2019)

Snakes are one of the cheapest pets you can keep, it averages about a 1-10$ feed once a week to once a month

Substrate is like 10$ for 20L and will last a year for a single snake

An enclosure for life (depending on snake) will cost 200-250$ including heating and furniture 

As for diet 99% of snakes eat rodents, that just comes with the snake, they don’t have to be live and you can buy them frozen, all you have to do is thaw them out in a bucket of water


Something like a stimsons python would be good, they are small, don’t require a large amount of space and are generally ok for handling


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 10, 2019)

If you don't want to feed a snake rodents, don't get a snake. There are basically no alternatives suitable for beginners.

If you have a cat you'll be feeding it pieces of dead chicken and racehorses which weren't fast enough. Rats and mice are just in a form which allows you to be honest with yourself  I think having a greater connection to reality is healthier than dissociating from it anyway  If you want a snake it's cool to feel a connection to the reality of a snake. Same deal with any other pet or indeed the way we see ourselves


----------



## Lillian (Nov 10, 2019)

oh ok is there any snake like garter snakes in Australia?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 10, 2019)

Here's an ideal snake for you. They come in a variety of colours. Children love them.


----------



## Blighty (Nov 10, 2019)

No, nothing overly like Garter snakes over here. Your best bet is going to be to go online and check the approved species list for whatever state you are in. Once you find the correct list you can see what snakes you are allowed to actually keep and then you can find care sheets to get a rough outline. Once you have that, I would recommend doing a tonne of additional research, and probably go out and get the Mike Swan book.

Definitely recommend Antaresia for yourself, but you will absolutely need to accept that you will be feeding whole rodents and poultry to a snake. Also, please don't just jump into this on an impulse. Snakes can easily live multiple decades if kept healthy so you really want to be sure you can look after it and allow it to thrive for its entire lifetime.

*Edit: *Link to the mentioned book: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2456876.Keeping_And_Breeding_Australian_Pythons


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 10, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Here's an ideal snake for you. They come in a variety of colours. Children love them.
> View attachment 328000


Those may be a choking hazard for children!

These are fun to handle, not sticky and can’t choke on them + they don’t need to eat and you can leave it out of enclosure ALL day and it won’t move!!


----------



## Lillian (Nov 10, 2019)

well i want a living snake not a toy and not food OK. should i get a childrens python or is there a better option


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Nov 10, 2019)

Lillian said:


> well i want a living snake not a toy and not food OK. should i get a childrens python or is there a better option


I think you should thoroughly research a few species and conditions the snake live in. In the wild and captivity. That way you know exactly what your in for

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lillian (Nov 10, 2019)

i have an terrarium that is 90 by 45 by 60 cm with a reptile light, heat lamp and a thermostat.
[doublepost=1573377865,1573377782][/doublepost]pus snakes are not sticky or slimy just saying


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Nov 10, 2019)

Lillian said:


> i have an terrarium that is 90 by 45 by 60 cm with a reptile light, heat lamp and a thermostat.


Hides n what not ? Do you know feeding schedules and snake behaviour and the requirements for the species you choose

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 11, 2019)

Children's Pythons are part of the Antaresia genus ('family'). There are three species in this group which would be equally suitable (Children's, Spotted and Stimson's). These are all very similar in terms of care, similar in size (Spotteds are slightly larger but still small snakes) and the main differences are colours, patterns and prices.

One of these three is definitely going to be your best choice. Anything else will be much larger and/or more difficult to keep, and the alternatives still need to be fed rats, mice or chickens (the ones which will be suitable to feed chickens are much larger).

The closest things to Garter Snakes in Australia are tricker to keep and generally get fed live fish. Definitely not something you want to start with (Garter Snakes themselves aren't idea first snakes). 

Snakes aren't friendly, cuddly animals like cats, dogs and rats. They're fascinating and beautiful, but they are predatory and can't be fed a disguised diet like tinned cat feed or dog biscuits. If the idea of being honest with yourself and the reality that you have a predatory animal as a pet is unappealing, please don't get a snake. If you want to admire the beauty of a unique animal and embrace what it is, then you may enjoy a pet snake. Keep in mind that a kitten with probably bite you, a puppy will probably bite you, and a snake will probably bite you at some stage too. It won't hurt anywhere near as much as a dog or cat bite and won't have the same risk of infection, but it sounds like this may scare you. 

Perhaps it's worth asking you why you want a snake rather than a dog, ferret, rat, budgie, fish or pot plant. There are plenty of good answers but they don't apply to everyone. If someone says they don't want to feed off dead rats, it suggests they may be better suited to something else.


----------



## Lillian (Nov 11, 2019)

Ok thanks for the info im now fine with feeding dead rats and mice but we have lots of the sometimes said "normal"pets and the only reptiles we own is a bearded dragon and three turtles and what is the smallest out of the trio of antaresia and the cheapest?
[doublepost=1573450436,1573450229][/doublepost]and i want a snake because their cool nice maybe not the brightest creatures there interesting and unique animals that hunt effectively and im ok if i get bitten because i want to get bitten by a lot of animals and to be able to see how painful it is compared to others.


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 11, 2019)

Lillian said:


> Ok thanks for the info im now fine with feeding dead rats and mice but we have lots of the sometimes said "normal"pets and the only reptiles we own is a bearded dragon and three turtles and what is the smallest out of the trio of antaresia and the cheapest?
> [doublepost=1573450436,1573450229][/doublepost]and i want a snake because their cool nice maybe not the brightest creatures there interesting and unique animals that hunt effectively and im ok if i get bitten because i want to get bitten by a lot of animals and to be able to see how painful it is compared to others.


The Pygmy python is the smallest Antaresia


----------



## MattPat (Nov 11, 2019)

Lillian said:


> because i want to get bitten by a lot of animals and to be able to see how painful it is compared to others.



Everyone has their own life goals I guess...?


----------



## danyjv (Nov 11, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Here's an ideal snake for you. They come in a variety of colours. Children love them.
> View attachment 328000



Not just children mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 11, 2019)

The Pygmy Python, Antaresia perthensis is the smallest of the Antaresia and also the world's smallest python (some may argue the Pygmy Banded Stimson's is smaller, they may be right). These probably aren't the best choice for your first snake though, and you say you want something cheap; these aren't cheapest.

Children's and Stimson's are the same size. The price for a cheap type of either is trivial. You'll be able to pick up a cheap one of either for under $100 if you shop around, but looking for the absolute cheapest you can find is often a good way to buy a problem.

...if you goal is simply to be bitten you may want to rethink your decision. Get bitten by a snake if it's on your bucket list but buying a pet just so it can bite you seems... odd to say the least and while I don't really care about you, I'm not that fond of the idea of a snake being kept just as a biting tool and am dubious of how how a priority it will be after the novelty of it biting you wears off.

Honestly you come across as someone who probably shouldn't have a pet snake... or animal.


----------



## Lillian (Nov 11, 2019)

like i dont just want to have it to bite me i just want to have a snake simply just for a nother addition to the family and i personally think their cool btw is gumtree my best way?


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 11, 2019)

Lillian said:


> like i dont just want to have it to bite me i just want to have a snake simply just for a nother addition to the family and i personally think their cool btw is gumtree my best way?


Best way to get a sick/stolen/wild caught animal

Best way is to look on Facebook for local breeders to you

I thought you’ve done your research? That’s what you said


----------



## Ella C (Nov 11, 2019)

Honestly, if you want an Antaresia because it is "the cheapest," then you shouldn't get a snake. Idk how old you are, but tbh you don't seem very mature or at all ready for a 20+ year commitment. If you are going to buy a snake based off of what is smallest, cheapest and easiest then it seems you don't want a pet or any responsibility, only a "cool" ornament. 
If you aim to get bitten, well that's plain stupid. Being prepared to be bitten, and wanting to be bitten are very different.
You should do some research and decide if you ACTUALLY want a snake, and if you're committed. Gumtree is terrible. Big no.
Don't buy a snake because it fits. Buy a snake and be prepared to set up a proper enclosure, based off what interests you, not what is simplest. 
I recommend reptile classifieds.


----------



## Lillian (Nov 11, 2019)

I am the age you would not think I am and I am sure I want a pet snake and I just want one that is affordable for my family and fits in the bearded dragons old tank snakes interest me and I said about the bite thing because IF it bites me I'm ok with it and it's not like I'm going to die and also I have done what I think is enough information and some of the info comes form snake discovery
[doublepost=1573468228,1573468192][/doublepost]Plus cute lizard


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 11, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> The Pygmy Python, Antaresia perthensis is the smallest of the Antaresia and also the world's smallest python (some may argue the Pygmy Banded Stimson's is smaller, they may be right).


You are right in saying the perthensis is the smallest, I keep the Pygmy Banded and they are bigger at around 90cm


----------



## Lillian (Nov 11, 2019)

Do my gosh sooo many cute reptiles give me oneeeee
[doublepost=1573472132,1573472074][/doublepost]I should go to sleep but I a be stupid cuz I can


----------



## MattPat (Nov 11, 2019)

I think we are all being trolled...


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 12, 2019)

Lillian said:


> Do my gosh sooo many cute reptiles give me oneeeee
> [doublepost=1573472132,1573472074][/doublepost]I should go to sleep but I a be stupid cuz I can


Have you considered a pet rock??


----------



## Ella C (Nov 12, 2019)

MattPat said:


> I think we are all being trolled...


Agreed..


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 12, 2019)

I don’t think so, she posted in a Facebook group

Very well researched


----------



## mevsrus (Nov 12, 2019)

Her grammar and spelling is much better on the facebook page...


----------



## Lillian (Nov 12, 2019)

well that is not me i dont have Facebook ok but i do feel the same way...
[doublepost=1573537856,1573537808][/doublepost]pus i dont troll i dont support that


----------



## Dustproof (Nov 14, 2019)

All silliness aside, A Stimson or Children Python is the best for what you need as a first Snake. All snakes when small, bite, you are so big and they are so small, their response is to tag you if you move to quickly, it doesn't hurt and you would be lucky to get any blood, you just get a bit of a shock at how fast they can move. If you join a Herpetological Society, you could adopt a Snake quite cheaply that hasn't got a home for one reason or another. I have adopted 7 Pythons and I love all of them, some are Big and some are small. I let my grand Daughter play with one of my Children Pythons because they are so docile that she wouldn't get bitten but I do supervise her.

Snakes are an animal that you need to develop a relationship with, once bonded they are all quite peaceful and like being handled. Some of mine were very bitie but I know how to change that behavior and it takes a lot of time with older Snakes... one took me 12 months and now is a beautiful animal. My Snakes are my family and will be with me for as long as I live or they live which could be as long as 25 years, I say this because it is bad enough with cats and dogs and is something to think about. BTW, you can feed your snake Quail and they love them


----------



## Lillian (Nov 17, 2019)

Snakes are not aggressive they are defensive


----------



## -Adam- (Nov 18, 2019)

Lillian said:


> Snakes are not aggressive they are defensive



Unless they're on a plane with Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## lyzzi (Nov 18, 2019)

snakes on a mathematical plane are much less worrisome


----------



## drunklittlesnake (Nov 30, 2019)

Most snakes eat mice or rats but there are some snakes that eat amphibians, fish anad even other snakes, it depends on what you most prefer im not a expert but based on my genaral knowlage that is what i have heard. There are many youtube videos on best beginner snakes and i think there are some videos on what snakes are best for kids. Some snakes can be picky eaters and some don't like to be handled but really no snake is perfect but in my opinion snakes are wonderful pets.
[doublepost=1575034806,1574675087][/doublepost]Very well said


----------

